Ask HN: What's on your Cyber Monday shopping list? - foob4r
======
ReactionShot
Currently on Sale: Bitdefender Box ProtonMail Plus GlassWire Pro

Waiting for Sale: YubiKey 5 NFC Anker Charger and Cable Wireless Mouse USB hub
Synology Expansion Bay

